# Seeking Advice (or Warnings) RE: this Table Saw . . .



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

That's the Craftsman 21833. A google search will turn up loads of opinions about it.
It's made by the same manufacturer as the Ridgid r4512 and they look almost identical.
I've never used the Craftsman, but love the Ridgid. Very solid and heavy. Plenty of power (especially when wired for 220). The fence is just OK and is really the only thing I'm considering changing.
I bought the Ridgid due to slightly better reviews and a superior warranty. The general thought seems to be that the Ridgid is better, but that may be due to some anti-Craftsman sentiment that a lot of people have these days.

I also talked my local HD into accepting a Harbor Freight 20% off coupon for the Ridgid, so that was a big factor in my decision.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

dftc said:


> I also talked my local HD into accepting a Harbor Freight 20% off coupon for the Ridgid, so that was a big factor in my decision.


HOW were you able to do that given that HF doesn't really have a comparable product to compare to/with the Rigid?


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

CaptainMarvel said:


> HOW were you able to do that given that HF doesn't really have a comparable product to compare to/with the Rigid?


HD will usually accept other stores coupons. I used the HF "20% off anything in the store" coupon. I had heard that some HD stores would accept it and some wouldn't. The guy I talked to seemed a little unsure, but he said it was OK so I bought the saw before anyone changed their mind. I got the feeling that I might have got a different answer at a different store, or even another employee at the same store.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202500...gId=-1&storeId=10051&N=5yc1vZc29i&R=202500206


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

I have an older and cheaper 10" Craftsman TS that is still getting the job done.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

This is all GREAT advice - seriously !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess the things that are/were appealing to me about the current Sears/Craftsman contractor table saw (linked in my original post) was not only the (seemingly) solid construction of the saw, table top, fence, etc. (from when I've checked it out at my local Sears store), but the ability/option to spread out the payments via Sears' layaway program .... making it more affordable (for me and my personal financial situation) than allocating even $250-$399 for a new or used benchtop or portable saw -such as the Porter Cable 15-Amp 10" Portable/Benchtop Table Saw I've also been eye'ing (and frequently visiting) at my local Lowe's.


FYI ... I haven't used credit cards in over 10 years - I spend what I save/am able to.


I mean, as a non-professional/non-contractor - and having no intention or aspirations of ever elevating my "weekend workshop" DIY'er status above/beyond a home-hobby level, I suppose I _could_ always consider options such as the . . . 

Skil 15-Amp 10" Table Saw

or even the . . .

Harbor Freight 13-Amp 10" "Industrial" Table Saw



*TO FURTHER CLARIFY - with regard to the workspace issue . . .*
My intentions/vision is to build the table saw into a cabinet/bench - very similar to something like these . . . 































Again - speaking purely as a non-professional/non-contractor - and having no intention or aspirations of ever elevating my "weekend workshop" DIY'er status above/beyond a home-hobby level - I just wanted to further clarify my own personal thought process with/for this topic . . . . 

. . . . not to discount ANY of the fantastic insight and advice many of you have provided for me thus far 
- which I most sincerely appreciate. :notworthy:




TOM


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Some things that I think you should look for in a tablesaw, even for just a hobbiest as you are aspiring to be are the following:

1. an arbor that allows for a stacked dado (for dado's, rabbets, tenons, etc.)
2. blade insert section that allows for zero clearance and dado inserts (reduce tearout, and safety)
3. a solid fence that once is locked doesn't move and can be adjusted to be parallel to the blade (accuracy and safety)
4. a standard size miter gauge slot to allow for readily made accessories (expandability)
5. riving knife, splitter (safety and accuracy)
6. a rip fence that can extend to at the very least 24" for breaking down plywood (expandibility, usefulness)
7. an adequate size table to support wide boards/plywood sheets (unless you are planning on building it into a table like the pictures above) (usefulness, safety)
8. ease of dust collection if one so desires (safety, cleanliness)

Just a few thoughts, without getting into direct drive vs. belt, jobsite vs. contractor vs. cabinet saw., etc. etc.


----------



## Jason34 (Aug 15, 2010)

The Porter Cable table saw the OP hads mentioned I actually just bought a few days ago at my local lowes and I like the way it works. The extended rip fence out to 24 1/2" is solid and even the extended end table is as well. The fence doesnt self align but I know how to get that to work perfectly. I like the dust shoot out the back end of the saw is great if you hook up a shop vac or even if you dont, you dont get much of any saw dust going on you atleast. The blade that came with it works good but I purcahsed a 50T Irwin marples and plan on using that. I also think the saw is rather quiet compared to others ive used. I wanted to bring up to the OP that if you do plan on buying a saw from Sears (if you have one local) ask then when they will be having their next "friends and family night". Youll be able to get the saw cheaper. My mother works there and said they are having one before mothers day. I believe last time it was either 10 or 15% off all tools.


----------



## Malletman (Nov 7, 2014)

*21833 Saw*

I have owned my 21833 since 05/2014. Personally, I love the thing. I purchased mine in a sale at Sears for $450.00. It does take some patience to understand and assemble the saw and yes, you need help to turn it over. Blade alignment was spot on from the factory. I needed to do nothing to the trunnions. 

I have cut hardwoods and softwoods and all have beautifully passed through the blades. I spin both 6" and 8" Dado sets and changing blades is not a hassle. Saw has a large throat, plenty of room for even my big meat hooks. Saw has plenty of power and used it on 110v before switching to 220v recently.I have made three sleds for this saw and use them all the time. I am going to build a 4th sled, an adjustable Dado sled. Homemade zero clearance plates are a pain to make and the CR-4 is just too expensive(34.95 each). With the sled I only need one wide throat plate and the sled will do the rest.

I like the fence system, but changed out the rear rail to a 80/20 extrusion 1.5"X3" so that I could install a Folding Outfeed table(Woodworkers Journal Jan/Feb 2009). I have a Biesemeyer fence from my old Craftsman TS but will wait a while before I even think about installing it. 
You wanted to know if the saw is worth the investment, I say YES. Great saw for a small shop. very mobile and sturdy, accurate.:thumbup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

My wife got me a Sears saw a few years ago, don't remember the number but it was really a piece of crap. It was flimsy, underpowered, and the arbor was so short you couldn't use a full dado blade with it. If you cut anything bigger than a 2x you hear it bog down, it never really quit, but I didn't have it very long, about 2 days and I took it back.

Again this was a few years ago maybe they fixed the problem, I doubt it, but maybe. I have the Ridgid and really like it have had it for like 10 years have only changed the blade and the fence. The stock fence was OK but I wanted something better than OK.

Like Sears hand tools, really dislike their power tools.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I purchased table saw 21829 about 4 years ago and love it. My shop is small and I can fold it up and get it out of the way. It also has a place to mount my router. It gives me a larger area and a fence to use the router,


----------

